# TTS OR TTRS



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Very impressed with a TTS that I recently had a test drive in that I'm seriously considering buying a new one. However I've observed that I could buy a low mileage used RS for similar money, and having read/ viewed favourable reports am now tempted to buy an RS.

So to those of you who have experienced both.

If buying new is the price difference worth it or would considering a used RS offer better value?

Thanks guys


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Age-old question. Just test drive the RS, then decide. Everyone has a different opinion on whether the RS is worth all that extra money, but only you can decide if its worth foregoing that new car experience for what is clearly a better car.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

If I had the money at the time then it would be an RS


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just about to buy some new chocolate, only ever had Hershey's.

I've tried a chunk of Galaxy and it's delicious, think I'm going to buy a whole bar. Thing is there's also this stuff called Cadbury's, should I just go plump for that that instead, is it better?


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Buy the car with the Specification you want. If you go for the S over the RS you will always be left wanting. I'm sure you can find a good example if you look hard enough and are prepared to wait. From previous comments noted on here, there do seem to be quite a lot of used low spec RS's on the market so some compromises may need to be made.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Just about to buy some new chocolate, only ever had Hershey's.
> 
> I've tried a chunk of Galaxy and it's delicious, think I'm going to buy a whole bar. Thing is there's also this stuff called Cadbury's, should I just go plump for that that instead, is it better?


I'd have new Hershey's over used Galaxy any day of the week. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

For the OP, to some people a brand new car is worth more than a faster car. Put your bum in there and see what you think. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Why have cotton if you can afford silk
Hoggy.


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

There's a reason that the engine in the RS has won so many awards...... if I had the option that alone would make the decision very easy


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

wendigo said:


> Very impressed with a TTS that I recently had a test drive in that I'm seriously considering buying a new one. However I've observed that I could buy a low mileage used RS for similar money, and having read/ viewed favourable reports am now tempted to buy an RS.
> 
> So to those of you who have experienced both.
> 
> ...


I don't think any of those cars fall into a category with the word "value" in it.

Having a TTS will let you begin lusting for the TTRS at some point, which is a mightier and angrier beast with one of the best sounding production engines.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

powerplay said:


> Just about to buy some new chocolate, only ever had Hershey's.
> 
> I've tried a chunk of Galaxy and it's delicious, think I'm going to buy a whole bar. Thing is there's also this stuff called Cadbury's, should I just go plump for that that instead, is it better?


It's all crap lol

Get yourself Belgium chocolate whilst driving your Porka..


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Why have cotton if you can afford silk
> Hoggy.


Yeah, but its second hand silk  . Still silk mind. You pays your money etc etc.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

I am loving the RS the challenge is finding a good spec one for a low price. I went the route of the cheapest MK3.5 and have upgraded with with RS sports exhaust, black badges all round, carbon mirror caps, apple car play and sign recognition. The one outstanding item is new speakers and then I will be happy.

Have you looked at potential options like a porsche 718 as there are some great deals to be had on those at the moment.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

at "similar" price I would go surely for the RS, but I wonder how an RS of same year/mileage/options could cost like a TTS :?: 
here in italy (and germany too), an RS cost 10K euro more than a TTS, at least


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Blade Runner said:


> Age-old question. Just test drive the RS, then decide. Everyone has a different opinion on whether the RS is worth all that extra money, but only you can decide if its worth foregoing that new car experience for what is clearly a better car.


Yep, must have been asked 100 times over by now. Just drive both and make a decision. One isn't any 'better' than the other, it's just personal preference on what ticks your boxes...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

well, apart money related factors (price, manintenance, fuel consumption, roadtax etc), the RS is better than TTS under any aspect :roll:


----------



## jimiconway (Dec 20, 2017)

What do you guys this RS used prices will be like in March? I will be getting either tts or rs in March.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

jimiconway said:


> What do you guys this RS used prices will be like in March? I will be getting either tts or rs in March.


That's anyone's guess with the economy.

I would image we will start to see the odd RS priced in the late 30's if I was to guess.


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Already there - Sytner audi have a 2016 model with the top speed limit removed for £39k And a couple of others for similar money


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah Audi Leeds had a Daytona 2016 RS for £35k for a while, it's back up for £38k now though.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201910263722327?atmobcid=soc4

There are a few early ones around £35k now so by March maybe £32k


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

What a total shite outfit that dealership is! 3 X 1 star ratings for their service, absolutely disgusting. Wouldn't touch 'em.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Going back to the OP's original question.

I had a MK2 TTS Roadster for 5 years and then a Mk3 TTS Roadster. They were both fantastic cars. After I'd had the Mk3 for 2 years an opportunity came up for a RS (right place, right time) so I decided to go for it. For me it added a greater level of enjoyment mainly in performance and sound of the 5 pot plus a few other niceties, afterall all TTs are great inside.

After 2 years of ownership, I have no regrets and love every second I'm out in it.

Test drive both as it's your money, your choice.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

moro anis said:


> Going back to the OP's original question.
> 
> I had a MK2 TTS Roadster for 5 years and then a Mk3 TTS Roadster. They were both fantastic cars. After I'd had the Mk3 for 2 years an opportunity came up for a RS (right place, right time) so I decided to go for it. For me it added a greater level of enjoyment mainly in performance and sound of the 5 pot plus a few other niceties, afterall all TTs are great inside.
> 
> ...


Yeah, similar for me. I had a top-spec 2.0 TT mk3 for about 4 years and then, after test-driving TTS and TTRS, jumped straight into the RS. TTS is a great car but to me the gap between the TTS and TTRS feels wider than between TT and TTS. And having a TTS would have made me lusting for the RS anyway.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

GoodThunder said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Going back to the OP's original question.
> ...


Interesting, as I'd say this 'gap' you refer to, is very small, even non existent. Performance wise, the two cars are quite close, much closer than you'd think. Each to their own, but for 95% of the time you drive these cars, they're almost identical, is it worth ten grand for another 5% and a badge, not so sure it is  Roadster? Get a Boxster, end of. Never get why people buy an RS Roadster when there's the Porsche out there for similar money.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I don't like Porches.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> Interesting, as I'd say this 'gap' you refer to, is very small, even non existent. Performance wise, the two cars are quite close, much closer than you'd think. Each to their own, but for 95% of the time you drive these cars, they're almost identical, is it worth ten grand for another 5% and a badge, not so sure it is  Roadster? Get a Boxster, end of. Never get why people buy an RS Roadster when there's the Porsche out there for similar money.


This is why the OP needs to just go and test drive. It's not a shock really that TTS owners generally don't perceive much difference between the S/RS and TTRS owners think there's a large difference.

That 5% difference is probably right, is you don't care for power/noise as it's just a few trivial bits or interior trim really and a slightly different bumper. I think the carbon option and start button being on the wheel is the only premium the RS has. But for engine, it's 25%. And for me, that was actually all that mattered, so I'd weight it at that end of the scale; as said - each to their own.

On the road, the extra power is certainly noticed, but 'on the road' the 5% valid there too - but then that goes both ways, a base FWD TT would be on the heels of the S, cars are so capable nowadays!

The problem with the Porsche (and I love them) is that if you want the RS for the motor, and we've established that is the only real justification over the TTS, then the Boxster doesn't cut it.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

ross_t_boss said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, as I'd say this 'gap' you refer to, is very small, even non existent. Performance wise, the two cars are quite close, much closer than you'd think. Each to their own, but for 95% of the time you drive these cars, they're almost identical, is it worth ten grand for another 5% and a badge, not so sure it is  Roadster? Get a Boxster, end of. Never get why people buy an RS Roadster when there's the Porsche out there for similar money.
> ...


In what way does the Boxster engine not cut it. A 981 GTS can certainly compete on the sound front and throttle response is better and far more liner. I agree it does not have the same punch so if thats what you want look at the 718 GTS as with the exception of off the line as it does not have 4 wheel drive then its pretty dam close.

Then if we are looking at brand new you can through in the 4.0 GTS which I think is a better engine.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

langlord said:


> In what way does the Boxster engine not cut it. A 981 GTS can certainly compete on the sound front and throttle response is better and far more liner. I agree it does not have the same punch so if thats what you want look at the 718 GTS as with the exception of off the line as it does not have 4 wheel drive then its pretty dam close.
> 
> Then if we are looking at brand new you can through in the 4.0 GTS which I think is a better engine.


I'm referring like-for-like generation, so the 718. I do agree a 981 would be a step up as a "drivers car" and they sound great too. For a convertible that's 100% where my money would have gone.

The 4.0 GTS looks awesome, I'd forgotten about that since the announcement actually. A quick blast on the configurator still has my "equivalent" spec at £78k vs £55k paid for my RS, probably worth it though!


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

ross_t_boss said:


> langlord said:
> 
> 
> > In what way does the Boxster engine not cut it. A 981 GTS can certainly compete on the sound front and throttle response is better and far more liner. I agree it does not have the same punch so if thats what you want look at the 718 GTS as with the exception of off the line as it does not have 4 wheel drive then its pretty dam close.
> ...


I would not disagree especially as its bound to hold value better so ultimate cost is bound to be similar. I still cant believe Porsche have released it to be honest as goes against ever one manufacture. If it was not for needing back seats I would order one tomorrow.


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback folks informative and otherwise.

Agreed a test drive is whats needed which I hoping to do later this week.

If the RS proves to be the car of choice I've spotted a 69 plater base model coupe in glacier white, just under a year old, under 10k miles which I could get for around 42k on the road. That is £1500 more than a new discounted TTS that I may still buy.

My only issue is that it was probably used as demonstrator since registration. Should I be concerned ?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

wendigo said:


> Thanks for the feedback folks informative and otherwise.
> 
> Agreed a test drive is whats needed which I hoping to do later this week.
> 
> ...


I'd inspect it VERY carefully - interior free from scratches and scuffs? Exterior - no swirl marks or scratches - most Audi dealers still clean cars with a bucket and sponge! I'd also check the alloys - anything but perfect is no in my book. Also, exhaust tips all OK? You'll get into a bun fight to replace them under warranty. I would also take a good look under the bonnet, as that should be clean and free from dust/dirt/leaves/etc. Always a good sign the car has not been looked after when you see a filthy engine bay. Don't be fooled by the, "what do you expect, it has done 10k..." remarks. Trust me, if the shoe is on the other foot are you were trading in, they'd be nit picking the crap out of your car. I've looked at 3 month old cars and they've been in a shocking state. Why I always buy from new, as ex demos are generally treated like shit by the people who use them. I used to work opposite an Audi dealer and would see their staff thrashing them all day long. The service guys in particular gunning RS and S models up and down the road from showroom to service bays... I'm sure it is possible to find good ex demos, but I've been there and handing it back after a week of discovering issue after issue (an SQ5) was no fun... it really opened my eyes on how dishonest they can be, as that car had spent six months in another dealers showroom before being registered - they denied it until I showed them a picture someone has posted on instagram of it! Just be careful with ex demos...


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

wendigo said:


> My only issue is that it was probably used as demonstrator since registration. Should I be concerned ?


If it's from Audi Approved and comes with their 2-year warranty and all other perks, then I wouldn't be concerned, as long as it has no visible bodywork/interior issues and feels nice overall.

If it's not from Audi-then I, personally, wouldn't touch it with a bargepole. Because how on earth an ex-demo car of this age ended up being sold outside of the main dealer network? Chances are it will be something like this: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9359969

Generally ex-demonstrators are excellent cars and often have high specs. Being demo cars they are regularly valeted and looked after. The RS models are strong performers designed to be driven hard, and these days they are not that fussy about the break-in period too. So it's more likely that an ex demo has not been driven hard enough by the drivers who are new to it rather than the opposite.

In terms of model year-the 2018 ones are the last pre-quiet cars: they have no particulate filter and sound louder. The 2019 and onwards have slightly more subdued sound and fake vents in the rear bumper, so it's pretty much a matter of taste which generation to choose. Also, arguably, the sports exhaust is a must on this car.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

As long as it feels nice overall :lol: Come on, demos are treated like taxis - just take a walk round some of these cars and you'll see plenty of scuffs and scratches; most evident on cars that have sat in showrooms - think about the footfall of people getting in and out of it... and don't get me started on the paintwork, which is usually ruined from regular, what was the word? Oh yes, 'valeting'. Audi's idea of that is some fella going from car to car in the heat of day with a bucket and sponge 

Like I said previously, I worked opposite an Audi dealer for a year or so and seeing what goes on totally put me off buying a demo or used car from them - both the way they were driven and looked after was quite shocking. As to RS cars not being driven hard - just cobblers. They are the most likely to be abused. I used to hear them being ragged day in, day out. Look out of the window, oh look, a nice new RS5 being thrashed by one the sales reps or the service staff. It goes on, a lot... just saying BE CONCERNED and check, EVERYTHING, as once you buy the car, you may find your Audi Approved warranty not as robust as you think it is. Many comments on this forum about that issue... good luck


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

wendigo said:


> My only issue is that it was probably used as demonstrator since registration. Should I be concerned ?


A couple more links on buying an ex-demo, quite well explained:
https://www.lookers.co.uk/car-advice/ca ... x-demo-car
https://www.edenmotorgroup.com/news/sho ... -car/52767


----------



## Fat Pete (Jul 2, 2020)

It's not just demo cars that get ragged by main dealer staff, I used to work at a place where Mercedes stored their new cars, they were delivered by transporters for storage. When the sales staff came to drive them from storage to the show room, which was further down the road they would rev the nuts off em, especially the big AMG models and then screem down the road just so they could hear the exhaust note with no regard that someone was about to spend in excess of 80K for it.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Fat Pete said:


> It's not just demo cars that get ragged by main dealer staff, I used to work at a place where Mercedes stored their new cars, they were delivered by transporters for storage. When the sales staff came to drive them from storage to the show room, which was further down the road they would rev the nuts off em, especially the big AMG models and then screem down the road just so they could hear the exhaust note with no regard that someone was about to spend in excess of 80K for it.


Sounds scary indeed. It turns into a bit of an off-topic, but did anyone actually see any scientific evidence that this can cause any measurable damage to a modern car's engine?

The todays cars all have electronic rev limiters kicking in when the engine is in a warm-up phase, which won't let you fully rev it until it's warm enough. Also, the engineers' comments are quite scarce, but all I could find are saying just to "drive it as you would normally do". The modern oils are very good and everything your engine needs to get ready is to run for a few seconds to build up the oil pressure.

Please correct me if you have a link to a credible article on the subject, ideally written by an automotive engineer.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

Fat Pete said:


> It's not just demo cars that get ragged by main dealer staff, I used to work at a place where Mercedes stored their new cars, they were delivered by transporters for storage. When the sales staff came to drive them from storage to the show room, which was further down the road they would rev the nuts off em, especially the big AMG models and then screem down the road just so they could hear the exhaust note with no regard that someone was about to spend in excess of 80K for it.


Well, shi, don't tell me you're not doing the same thing with the car all day long

for op:
go with the ttrs

tts owner myself
always wanting more

the price gap between them is more than 20k (S-RS) even on used market (my country) so consider yourself lucky and go with it


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Fat Pete said:


> It's not just demo cars that get ragged by main dealer staff, I used to work at a place where Mercedes stored their new cars, they were delivered by transporters for storage. When the sales staff came to drive them from storage to the show room, which was further down the road they would rev the nuts off em, especially the big AMG models and then screem down the road just so they could hear the exhaust note with no regard that someone was about to spend in excess of 80K for it.


You can't tar all dealers (of whatever brand) with the same brush. Look at any VW/Audi/BMW/Merc forum on the subject of "dealers" and you will find every view from 'brilliant' to 'diabolical'. I have a friend with a Golf R who lives in the middle of Bristol, but drives to Bath to get all his servicing work done because Bristol VW are so bad. By contrast, the Bath VW dealer is excellent by all accounts, and I'm sure there are loads of similar Audi examples too. I have bought two ex-demo performance Audi's (S3, S1) from my local dealer and had no issues with either. Fully loaded (obviously), 2-3k on the clock, and miles cheaper than a new one. Just use a dealer that you are familiar with, or one that comes highly recommended.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Blade Runner said:


> You can't tar all dealers (of whatever brand) with the same brush.


I totally agree with this. I've seen HUGE variation both in the sales and service departments from dealer to dealer. Some are great, some are bad, and some are horrific. Also, sometimes sales will be great but service is terrible. Terrible sales department and good service department is more rare.

I suggest looking at various online dealer / service shop rating sites. Ignore the numeric ratings; those are meaningless. What you really want is the number of positive reviews (e.g 4 or 5 out of 5) vs. the number of negative reviews (e.g. 1 or 2 out of 5). If the number of positive reviews is significant multiple (5x or more) of the number of negative reviews, that's a good bet. Do NOT pay any attention to any single review! Those are too driven by the individual circumstances, the daily mood of the customer, and even the weather. What matters is the aggregate data.


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

At long last and following a couple of test drives have managed to secure a 3 month old RS roadster in glacier white under 300 miles for 45K and its looks fantastic . So its virtually a new car. Check it over. Everything as it should be. Pick it up next and I can't wait.

Thanks guys for your help and guidance.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

wendigo said:


> At long last and following a couple of test drives have managed to secure a 3 month old RS roadster in glacier white under 300 miles for 45K and its looks fantastic . So its virtually a new car. Check it over. Everything as it should be. Pick it up next and I can't wait.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help and guidance.


Congratulations- what spec is the RS. I have a TTS Roadster and always wondered what the RS would be like in comparison!


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

wendigo said:


> At long last and following a couple of test drives have managed to secure a 3 month old RS roadster in glacier white under 300 miles for 45K and its looks fantastic . So its virtually a new car. Check it over. Everything as it should be. Pick it up next and I can't wait.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help and guidance.


Congrats and enjoy, you won't be disappointed. Oh and get some pictures up.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

wendigo said:


> At long last and following a couple of test drives have managed to secure a 3 month old RS roadster in glacier white under 300 miles for 45K and its looks fantastic . So its virtually a new car. Check it over. Everything as it should be. Pick it up next and I can't wait.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help and guidance.


Great motor! Congrats!


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

wendigo said:


> At long last and following a couple of test drives have managed to secure a 3 month old RS roadster in glacier white under 300 miles for 45K and its looks fantastic . So its virtually a new car. Check it over. Everything as it should be. Pick it up next and I can't wait.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help and guidance.


Congrats - enjoy it's going to be a long week  

Looks like you got yourself a great deal too - Watford audi are advertising one that's done 3000 miles for £46k. Always amazes me th3 difference dealers charge for identical cars - def pays to shop around


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

You will love the roadster as you can really hear the sports exhaust with the top down


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Blade Runner said:


> Fat Pete said:
> 
> 
> > It's not just demo cars that get ragged by main dealer staff, I used to work at a place where Mercedes stored their new cars, they were delivered by transporters for storage. When the sales staff came to drive them from storage to the show room, which was further down the road they would rev the nuts off em, especially the big AMG models and then screem down the road just so they could hear the exhaust note with no regard that someone was about to spend in excess of 80K for it.
> ...


May be, may be not. I have five Audi Dealers within 45 minutes of where I live, one is just 3 miles away. I've at some point used them all and none have been great. Huntingdon Audi easily the worsr. Abysmal doesn't even cover it... but brilliant? Never experienced that from any dealer, bar one and that was Porsche Cambridge. Bought a couple of Boxsters from them and everything was brilliant. VW? We had a Golf R for two years as the missis car. My God, I thought Audi was bad! BMW? Total shitters - used a couple of dealers local to me for my company car, terrible there too. Just check out the surveys that get published, VW, Audi, Mercedes, BMW... none of them do very well :roll:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Congrats and well done. You'll certainly find it was worth the wait. The sound of the exhaust is sport mode with the roof down is truy awesome especially when it shifts gear.

Enjoy and get that roof off at every opportunity.


----------

